# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تیپ بندی یا به اصطلاح درجه بندی دانشگاه های ایران

## amir.abs

سلام 
اینکه دانشگاه های ایران به سه درجه مختلف مثلا a و bیا c تقسیم بندی شده درسته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شامل دانشگاه های صنعتی هم میشه یا فقط پزشکی اینطوره ؟؟؟ 

اگه کسی وارده مثلا میتونه به من بگه دانشگاه هایی مثله گلستان یا مثلا بجنورد شاهرود تیپ 2 حساب میشه یا 3 ؟؟؟؟

----------

